# Surfer Dude Trad!



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple of years ago I bought one of a limited run of the very last Pendleton topsters ever made. I love that jac-shirt and when I lost thirty pounds had it cut down to fit. But they don't make them any more and never will again so I took the topster and 2 1/2 yards of Pendleton woolen down to MyTailor.com in Costa Mesa and begged Joe Hemrajani to make me another. Since this was a special order it took rather a while to do but it arrived today and I am stoked! Let me hang this beauty in the bathroom while I shower tonight and let it relax. I'll post pix as soon as it's smoothed out. Now, if I can just get a good deal on a woodie . . .


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Finally ! ! !


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Is this what a topster looks like?










That's pretty cool.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the one. You can occasionally find them on ebay.

Here's my original, in need of pressing.










And here's Hemrajani's version, also in need of pressing.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't Pendleton also call those cruisers?

I've not owned one (I would rather have their full sportcoats), but I've kept an eye out when thrifting.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, the cruiser is a different coat. It has four buttons with another at the throat. Cruisers are much more a barn coat or go-out-and-chop-some-firewood coat. Topsters are dressier, like for walking your girl through the autumn leaves or dinner at an inn. I also have a cruiser I inherited from my father. I never wear it because it doesn't get cold enough so I'll offer it to either my son or nephew. If neither of them wants it, I'll put it up for sale on AskAndy.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

So, that's three variations I've seen, not to mention the vests.

Oldsarge, aside from the colors above, how many strict tartans have you seen besides the Black Watch and Stewart used for Pendleton jackets and vests?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh jeez! The only way to answer that would be to call the Pendleton factory store and have them send you a batch of swatches of whatever they have available. Last fall they sent me a manila envelope with seven different plaids in it. And that wasn't all the one's that were in the menswear catalog. The store carries whichever yardage the company is pushing that fall plus end cuts of whatever is left over from their shirt manufacture. If they have a good blue available this fall, I'll order 2.5 yards and have Hemrajani make another one out of that. A plaid topster, pair of Levi's and a turtleneck . . . it doesn't get anymore Left Coast Trad than that. Oh, and Topsiders, of course.

e.t.a. The fall collection of yardage should be available in September, according to the store.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> No, the cruiser If neither of them wants it, I'll put it up for sale on AskAndy.


Eh, first dibs please!

Bought a regular Pendleton shirt, I don't remember what they are calling them now, but the classic wool overshirt, in a blue plaid reminiscent of the '60's, on ebay. It was one skosh small for me so I sent it up to my brother, I think his 18 year old son may be wearing it now.

It was beautiful.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's one on eBay now:


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, and here's two more:



After Oldsarge's post, I got curious as to how rare they are, and it looks like it's not too hard to find them on eBay for around $25. A great deal, IMO, considering what you are getting.

Though I probably couldn't find one thrifting in a month of Sundays...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Eh, first dibs please!
> 
> Bought a regular Pendleton shirt, I don't remember what they are calling them now, but the classic wool overshirt, in a blue plaid reminiscent of the '60's, on ebay. It was one skosh small for me so I sent it up to my brother, I think his 18 year old son may be wearing it now.
> 
> It was beautiful.


John it wouldn't fit you in a month of Sundays. Dad was about the same girth I am but was only 5'7". This thing is marked L and that's being generous. It definitely does not fit over any other layering.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO, the topster is the Left Coast's answer to Harris Tweed just as Casentino cloth is Italy's. Pendleton made them in a myriad of plaids and did it for years. Unfortunately, it seems that time is over. When I mentioned the chance Pendleton might bring them back, Joe laughed. "Much too expensive, these days" was his response. So it's either 'fish the bay' or get one made, I guess. I'm cranky enough, I'll go bespoke.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a darn good point, but you never know with these trends.

Look how the Seattle grunge rockers "invented" the plaid flannel shirt look, duh only wore that stuff since I was a kid.

I procrastinated too long on that last sale, I had some board shirts in my sites but couldn't make up my mind and they sold out.

So please post if you find they put those on sale again! ! !


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

Those are nice. I passed one up I came across a few months ago, in my size of course, still bang my head against the table sometimes. I didn't realize that Pendleton made sports coats and other garments besides flannels.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL Flannel is Pendleton Light. The company made and maintains its reputation with wool. It seems that they no longer make garments in the U.S. but the cloth is still dyed and woven in Pendleton, Oregon. Their blankets are all made there, too. And gawd, they make some gorgeous blankets!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Oldsarge that's a great coat you have there- reminds me of a harristweed hardwick thing I have. Super casual, with just enough something....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, definitely a stylish casual. Your Harris Hardwick is definitely Countryside and a Topster, to me at least, is a roadster driving Highway 1 up the coast from San Diego to Vancouver. Now, all I need is a roadster . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great looking shirt/jacket, Oldsarge. May you long wear it and may you do so in good health!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, my shower wasn't steamy enough to take out all the wrinkles so both jac-shirts were off to the cleaners for pressing this morning. Pictures Sunday-ish.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

^^^I stand corrected. I'm working on selling a couple of flannel suits and I had flannel on my mind. I meant to say "wool" instead of "flannel". 

I have run across a couple of wool Pendleton vintage sports coats, I wish I didn't pass them up. Next time I'll get them!!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> That's the one. You can occasionally find them on ebay.
> 
> Here's my original, in need of pressing.
> 
> ...


Coming from another fan of Pendleton Mills products; doesn't Pendleton currently offer a version of these jacket shirts, equipped with a zipper instead of buttons. 
Seems I've seen such in their stores recently. In fact, I almost bought one!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In their stores, they might. The closest thing on their website is this, though it buttons all the way up the front. However, it's almost July so I suspect that anything approximating the Topster will come out for fall. We'll see . . .


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

What's the jacket model in the vintage advertisement? I wore one of those at U of Wash. in the '70's that was a brown plaid, which I had expropriated from my dad. I assumed it was made in the 50's. I wore it with jeans or houndstooth slacks I got from Cable Car Clothiers (I wonder if they're still around). It was my reactionary response to those popular disco suits at the time. I wore Pen. shirts at other times, which is why I now think of myself as having been paleogrunge.

There was no better garment than that jacket to wear on a sunny indian summer/early fall day in Eastern Washington. I'd love to find one that fits to this day. I haven't ever seen one on ebay. Probably all have been reduced to moth droppings by now.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the Topster. I think they first did come out in the '50's and were still being made into the '70's. I couldn't find any on ebay, either, using that word but *Acme* found three using the term "vintage blazer jacket shirt sport coat" so maybe they're more common than I thought. You sure used to see a lot of them around, especially in SoCal in the 'winter' so there ought to be plenty to choose from. The only problem would be sizes. They were only marked S-M-L-XL, I think, so if you need anything bigger than that you could be in trouble.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

Old<<<)))

I'm a 44L -- do you suppose that's a L or XL in Pendleton jacket space?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
You are pushing the upper limits of a size Large in the long/tall sizes. To be on the safe side, I would go with an XL and have it taken in, if necessary. Good luck in the hunt, db601!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent advise. When I bought mine from Duluth Trading, I weighed thirty pounds more than I do now and ordered XL. When I lost weight (doctor's orders!) I had it taken in and it fits beautifully. It fits so well that I just handed it over to MyTailor.com to copy. Works a treat.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There, all ready for autumn with

the original










and Hemrajani's version


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, looks like they did a great job on that.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job.

I did ask for, and then received, some swatches from Pendleton. Imagine my heartbreak when I saw that black watch was not among them! The gentleman who I spoke with said other patterns would be available in a few months, and I have to assume they'll bring it back then. I mean, how they not have a black watch tartan when they have these?:



I like that Black Stewart, though.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That swatch with all the blues, greys and black with the tiny red stripe in the upper center would make a great topster to wear on foggy spring mornings.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> That's the Topster. I think they first did come out in the '50's and were still being made into the '70's. I couldn't find any on ebay, either, using that word but *Acme* found three using the term "vintage blazer jacket shirt sport coat" so maybe they're more common than I thought. You sure used to see a lot of them around, especially in SoCal in the 'winter' so there ought to be plenty to choose from. The only problem would be sizes. They were only marked S-M-L-XL, I think, so if you need anything bigger than that you could be in trouble.


I found those by going to ebay, putting "Pendleton" into the search box, then narrowing the category down to "Clothing, Shoes & Accessories > Men's Clothing > Blazers & Sport Coats". Then I scanned the pics until I saw something plaid with shirt cuffs.

Here's a shortcut link: https://www.ebay.com/sch/Blazers-Sport-Coats-/3002/i.html?_nkw=pendleton&_ipg=200&rt=nc

I hope that helps!


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

db601 said:


> Old<<<)))
> 
> I'm a 44L -- do you suppose that's a L or XL in Pendleton jacket space?


I agree with eagle2250, I'd also recommend an XL.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> That swatch with all the blues, greys and black with the tiny red stripe in the upper center would make a great topster to wear on foggy spring mornings.


Agree with this one!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, if you want to order a bolt...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That's per yard I presume?

Actually have been sort of looking for one of the "board shirts" which I think will be more economical to buy as RTW. (Just procrastinated too long to get the ones I wanted on sale  )

Nice though.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

would be nice for someone slightly smaller than I am. Or .


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^Both very nice, Oldsarge. I like the brown one best, but neither is my size.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Same here. Still, I'm grateful for your pointing out that method of search. Given how inexpensive they are, the tailoring involved still makes for quite a reasonable knockabout/vacationing jacket. I'm going to keep an eye on that from now on . . . between surfing the cufflink adds, of course.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They may be reading.

https://www.pendleton-usa.com/produ...TED-TOPSTER/169808/sc/1697/c/1697/pc/1814.uts

If so, then why no tartan blazer too?


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice looking make up OldSarge!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, our very own "Oldsarge" may have just inspired the resurrection of a Pendleton Mills classic! I'm going to have to keep an eye on the local Pendleton Outlet store for the arrival of any of these resurrected beauties. Sorta attracted to the Stewart plaid look.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, our very own "Oldsarge" may have just inspired the resurrection of a Pendleton Mills classic! I'm going to have to keep an eye on the local Pendleton Outlet store for the arrival of any of these resurrected beauties. Sorta attracted to the Stewart plaid look.


Yes, that is rather amazing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm . . . I'm stunned! I already have two in red/grey/black and the all black or grey check don't appeal to me but if they bring that bad boy out in blues or Black Watch, I will run, _run _sir, not walk to the nearest outlet waving my checkbook. I really am amazed. Gawrsh, even.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Not my world, but I applaud Oldsarge for having the CA Jones to commission it, wear it, and make it work!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And to resurrect an old thread, in another week it will be cool enough to break them out again. Now, if the material for this one will just show up in the yardage store, I'll do it again!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And Pendleton does it again!



However, note the 'trim fit'. I would order at least a size larger than normal to be able to breathe in it. Still, good looking cloth . . .


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> And to resurrect an old thread...


And thanks for doing so. Coincidentally, I found this just last week.









Sadly, Blackwatch remains not available as a fabric choice from Pendleton's website.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Actually this is the second year for the marketing of Pendleton's resurrected Topster design. With three in the wardrobe at this point (every color sold, except the solid black), I do continue to hope and yes, even pray, that Pendleton will offer the Topster in solid nave fabric. And now, with your most recent post, Acme, you have further added to my wish/prayer list(s)! Thanks for that, I think? :crazy:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Acme said:


> View attachment 9515
> 
> 
> Sadly, Blackwatch remains not available as a fabric choice from Pendleton's website.


Drat! I would have bought one for sure.

I can vouch for these being loved and remembered, if not worn, by old surfer-trads.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Fortunately, eBay remains a good source for vintage topsters. They appear to sell for less than half the cost of new ones at Pendleton, and feature some very nice fabric patterns.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gee, I'm obviously going to have to enlarge my closet space. With deals like that coming up on ebay, I could end up with a _lot_ of those!


----------

